# gophers? wisconson? north dakota?



## sod44 (Sep 30, 2008)

*favorite team?*​
Minnesota746.67%North Dakota746.67%Wisconson16.67%


----------



## sod44 (Sep 30, 2008)

what is your favorite team?


----------

